# When will modern GPUs be supported?



## geek (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello.

I found an interesting mailing list post about the status of modern Radeon and Intel graphics support. To me, it looks like the GPUs that are currently "Not supported" here will finally be supported soon.

But how much time will it still take that they will be supported in FreeBSD-STABLE or RELEASE? Which cards would become supported, and which would remain not supported? Will they readily support 3D acceleration?


----------



## abishai (Feb 19, 2017)

Here is testing repository with new graphics stack: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-base-graphics/wiki
Probably, all graphic card Linux supports excluding nvidia can be used in FreeBSD as drm47 was imported. However I found no news about when it will arrive in CURRENT. TrueOS already adopted this branch. I think the process will be slow for us, however most of Xorg stack received update recently. Support for newer graphics card are not, as we are still missing nesessary kernel bits from this branch.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 20, 2017)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu is there, but it's not even ready for HEAD yet.


----------

